# where do feral pigeons get there water from below 0 winters?



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

does anyone know?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

They'll eat snow if they have to.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

In urban settings they are pretty good at knowing locations that hose areas
down regularly or buildings that have a run-off of water into gutters. Sometimes water bodies have areas that aren't fully frozen as well.

fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I have to really admire those hard working feral pigeons in city settings. They are very street wise to say the least. They look for their source of food and water in the most unusual places. They will peck at cracks in the walkways and streets if they have to. They are sure durable creatures and strong survivers.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I agree, Victor, our noble feral pigeons have to work hard for their food and water, and I'm sure they learn a few tricks along the way.

I was just looking at my chunkers, they are so spoiled, as they realy have it EASY. They are going on a diet come spring.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

There are some great ideas, there NONA. I never could have thought about that living in such a warm climate.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I collect whatever plastic containers I find and keep them in my trunk for when I see a flock of birds during the hot summer months. I fill up the containers with water and leave them there (until some day I get fined for littering, then I have to think of something else).

Reti


----------



## anth walton (Dec 5, 2006)

i found pigeons in some mad places down a drain,down the chimney breast and it had been there for a gd few weeks and it had still survived


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

anth walton said:


> i found pigeons in some mad places down a drain,down the chimney breast and it had been there for a gd few weeks and it had still survived


Hello anth walton,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for sharing that with us, we appreciate your help in rescuing our feral pigeons. Please share some more with us, about your rescues and feeding/watering the birds in the cold winter.


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> They'll eat snow if they have to.
> 
> Pidgey




It's been an unusually warm winter here in Boston- Today we got quite a bit of rain-I was very happy to see many of the local pidgies drinking from the rain puddles...


----------

